# Is Raintree Another Shell?



## 2utes (Apr 9, 2011)

As a new member of TUG I've been reading and learning about point systems (my three timeshares are deeded weeks, 2 fixed and 1 float).  My experience with timeshares in the 90s enticed my parents and sister to buy several properties, all with Shell.  They love the resorts but have been frustrated with Shell.  After reading the thread on Shell I understand why.  Its a more complex system than they've taken time to understand and they haven't gotten the most out of it.  Also, with the upscale properties comes higher maintenance fees - and considering that the first thing my father does is deposit his points into RCI...well need I say more.

I'm considering buying points into Raintree (was impressed with their Los Cabos resort).  I have a couple questions to the TUG membership.  What has been your experience with Raintree, is it as complex as Shell (where the resort network you buy in to is most important)?  Is there such a thing in Raintree as a home resort (or group of resorts) where you have priority over members from other Raintree resorts (or are Raintree points the same whether you bought them in Cancun or Park City).  Would appreciate any and all insight as quickly as possible before time forces and uninformed buy decision.  Thanks, 2utes


----------



## Bill4728 (Apr 10, 2011)

There are Raintree owners here who may be able to answer your question but as someone who has looked at Raintree I find it very complex.


----------



## Lucky008 (Apr 10, 2011)

*We Own Raintree*

Easy to trade into full properties that are or were owned by Club Regina - These being in Cancun, Puerto Vallarta, Cabo, etc.  The Regina units were mostly attached to Westin Mexico hotels.  Some areas that they advertise they only own several units.  RCI involved.

Point system based with several ways to use the points. Can be split or used.  They do not have any owner representation and have made promises for several years on upgrading the units.  Some upgrade is in progress but not all over.  Fee's are approx $950 plus for 50K points. 

I am aware of this timeshare being offered within "TUG" for little cost.  We have been owners for several years and have used Cabo, Cancun, Puerto Vallarta and Cathedral City California for our times there.  

Hope this helps


----------



## 2utes (Apr 12, 2011)

*Thanks for the Info*

Thanks Lucky008.  I was hoping to use the points to do some skiing at Telluride and Whistler.  Sounds like that would be an iffy proposition through Raintree.  Although the Mexican resorts are beautiful, they are pretty easy to trade into with RCI exchanges.  Once again, thanks for the information...I would've made a mistake as it relates to my timeshare needs without your help.  TUG sure is a great source of unbiased information!


----------

